# Nero movie burning



## Comp_Newb

hey guys i have a movie i made with slideshow. 
I am not sure how to burn it to a disc. I have nero 7. I click "Burn DVD-Video Files" and i get this:
One or more files could not be added to a compilation.

*The following files may not reside in the VIDEO_TS directory of a DVD-Video compilation. Only compliant DVD-Video files
VIDEO_TS.IFO,
VIDEO_TS.VOB,
VIDEO_TS.BUP,
VTS_nn_0.IFO,
VTS_nn_0.VOB,
VTS_nn_0.BUP and
VTS_nn_m.VOB
can be added to the VIDEO_TS folder. Please add files from a completed DVD-Video title or use an authoring software like NeroVision Express to create DVD-Video files from standard video files such as *.avi and *.mpg.

The file does not match the current file filter.
D:\Documents and Settings\Movies\RIPSUE.avi*

Please help asap. I have promised my family a copy of this slideshow/video on wednesday. 
Thanks much
Jeff


----------



## JTM

Go into Nero and select Nero burning rom. From there you want to select DVD-video or Video-CD. Then add all your files into the box and burn the data to a disc. It should automatically set the files to play in a DVD player by standard settings.


----------



## Comp_Newb

Thanks but i don't see that option. Can you explain exactly how to get there? Thanks


----------



## JTM

Comp_Newb said:


> Thanks but i don't see that option. Can you explain exactly how to get there? Thanks



If you have Nero Smartstart, launch that. You will see a nice pretty GUI. Select Nero Burning Rom on the left. From there, there is a menu on the left again that you can select CD or DVD, and from there once again on the left is a menu for DVD-Video or CD-Video depending on your preference.


Here are two pics, a mini walk through if you will.




Here is the main menu of Nero Smart start. Under Applications you want to select Burning Rom. This will bring you to the next menu and picture.





Here you want to select CD-Video or DVD-Video and then New.


----------



## Comp_Newb

Thanks i didn't even know that expanded!!
I still get the same error when i try to put it where the two circles are.


----------



## Comp_Newb

jeez how hard can it be? 
I just need to burn the dvd so any regular dvd player will play it. Haha..


----------



## JTM

Comp_Newb said:


> jeez how hard can it be?
> I just need to burn the dvd so any regular dvd player will play it. Haha..



How did the conversion process go?


----------



## Comp_Newb

JTM said:


> How did the conversion process go?


It converted fine but Nero does not support burning .VOB files to a disc! I tried downloading a program called DVD FLICK and it worked and accepts the .VOB file but when you play it on a dvd player it starts skipping at about 15min into the movie. I watched the movie on my computer and know that there is no skipping in any parts of the movie. At the very end of the burn through DVD FLICK it says burn failed. Maybe that is why it skips..idk.
I hope to have this figured out by Wednesday since my whole family will be over for dinner. You guys can throw idea's to me here or add me on messenger! I should be on tomorrow all day after 1pm.
Thanks for the help so far JTM.
Jeff


----------



## JTM

Comp_Newb said:


> It converted fine but Nero does not support burning .VOB files to a disc! I tried downloading a program called DVD FLICK and it worked and accepts the .VOB file but when you play it on a dvd player it starts skipping at about 15min into the movie. I watched the movie on my computer and know that there is no skipping in any parts of the movie. At the very end of the burn through DVD FLICK it says burn failed. Maybe that is why it skips..idk.
> I hope to have this figured out by Wednesday since my whole family will be over for dinner. You guys can throw idea's to me here or add me on messenger! I should be on tomorrow all day after 1pm.
> Thanks for the help so far JTM.
> Jeff



Nero should  be able to burn the files (.vob) to a disc. Make sure you add all the files that were processed to the Nero Burning Rom. Meaning all the converted output files. It seems that this guy has had luck with DVD Shrink. I guess its worth try since Wednesday is coming quick. Let me know how it goes using DVD Shrink!


----------



## Comp_Newb

wow man.......I downloaded DVD Shrink and it says invalid file type. I tried opening a .vob and .avi I cant even open the folder when trying to browse for it. I tried drag and drop with the .avi and .vob but still a no-go I'm so tired of just trying to get this to a dvd so it will play on most any dvd player. I have no clue what to do now.


----------



## JTM

Comp_Newb said:


> wow man.......I downloaded DVD Shrink and it says invalid file type. I tried opening a .vob and .avi I cant even open the folder when trying to browse for it. I tried drag and drop with the .avi and .vob but still a no-go I'm so tired of just trying to get this to a dvd so it will play on most any dvd player. I have no clue what to do now.



I'm not sure what's going on. Nero should be able to help you in some way. Try a different converter maybe?


----------



## theboy

Can you save a logfile of the failed burn and post it?

I've had a bad DVD burner go out on me right down to the minute of the project.


Can you burn data files to a DVD?

If your still having problems since you have already authored the project. Try a friend or a local computer/service store?


----------



## Comp_Newb

I'll try that tomorrow. Does anyone know of a dvd shrink tool? I tried adding it to Nero Express and it seems like it wants to take the file but it says its bigger than 2gb. 
Thanks


----------



## dug987654

You can use Nero to convert. I have Nero 7 and use it like this:

Here are two pics, a mini walk through if you will. On the same tab bar as Extras go to the film looking logo, and click make a DVD there. Then you just have to add .mpeg .avi or whatever and it will convert/make menus/burn automatically (JTM, I borrowed your image, I hope you don't mind!)




Hope that helps, and you get it sorted in time! Doug.


----------



## Comp_Newb

I am using nero 6 ultra edition. I do not see that option. I had to tell everyone that i didn't have it ready. I really wanted to give it to everyone when they were here but it just couldn't happen.
EDIT: It works on a xbox 360 and the computer but not on any dvd players.


----------



## JTM

Comp_Newb said:


> I am using nero 6 ultra edition. I do not see that option. I had to tell everyone that i didn't have it ready. I really wanted to give it to everyone when they were here but it just couldn't happen.
> EDIT: It works on a xbox 360 and the computer but not on any dvd players.



What you could do as a quick fix for the party or wherever you are bringing it you could get a cheap dvd player that supports  divx. I have one that natively supports .avi's.


----------



## dznutz

it should be able to burn with nero even when they display the warning.

also, what's this avi file i see?  is that the entire movie compressed into the avi file?  if so then you can drag that into a program called "convertxtodvd" and it'll make a movie from the avi file.  it can also burn it on the spot

if none of the options above help then i'd suggest getting dvdfab to extract or clone the files.  it can also burn it to dvd


----------



## theboy

If memory stands correct, try hitting one of the buttons in the lower right of nero application. You might be in basic mode and you need to toggle to advanced or expert mode.

Try that.


----------



## Comp_Newb

JTM said:


> What you could do as a quick fix for the party or wherever you are bringing it you could get a cheap dvd player that supports  divx. I have one that natively supports .avi's.


I would but i already made a dvd case and put cd labels on cd's so i can give my whole family them. 




dznutz said:


> it should be able to burn with nero even when they display the warning.
> 
> also, what's this avi file i see?  is that the entire movie compressed into the avi file?  if so then you can drag that into a program called "convertxtodvd" and it'll make a movie from the avi file.  it can also burn it on the spot
> 
> if none of the options above help then i'd suggest getting dvdfab to extract or clone the files.  it can also burn it to dvd



I dont see a .avi file in the screen shot i posted. I'll try convertxtodvd later tonight.


theboy said:


> If memory stands correct, try hitting one of the buttons in the lower right of nero application. You might be in basic mode and you need to toggle to advanced or expert mode.
> 
> Try that.


That dosen't change much in the extra's tab.

OK. When i click burn dvd-movie files i get this screen shot. What do i do from there? For some reason the burn button is never available to click.
arghhh!!!!!


----------



## Comp_Newb

I've wasted like a whole pack of blank DVD-R's trying to figure this out haha Ohh well. It takes trial and error. 
Any more idea's guys?
I am trying to burn ad DVD-VIDEO [UDF] right now. Do you guys think that will work? I cant check till tomorrow because i don't have a DVD player in my house.


----------



## theboy

From your screen shot it appears, the burn button is not available because no data is ready to be burned from your project. Also its on DVD9 which is 8.5GB discs. What size of media are you trying to burn?


----------



## Comp_Newb

They are regular 16x, 4.7, 120min DVD+R's. 
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## dznutz

sorry bro, i didn't see the screenshots as i block them

anyway, from what i see you CAN'T burn them to dvd using nero.  you simply don't have the dvd video files as explained in the error message of your first post.

anyway, the best bet is to use convertxtodvd and drag in either the .mov, .mp4, or .mpg as shown in http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a353/jeff_geck/420-1.jpg and have it convert to a dvd.  i'm assuming those files are of the same vid as they have the same name but different extentions

also, if you're burning a single layer dvd be sure to mark dvd-5 as dvd-9 is double layer.  however, your burner should automatically make the correct choice as long as it recognizes the media.

lastly and probably of less significance to your situation, if you are using dvdr- then it's safe as older dvd players support -.  if you have a newer player it may support both - and +.  however, if you used hacked firmwares and have your device bitset to dvd-rom or if your device can be configured to dvd-rom then you're ok.  anyway, just check the compatibility of your dvd player.  it should have a sticker that tells it all


----------



## Comp_Newb

ok well what is the type of dvd's they use to burn real movies to? and does anyone know the file type? There's got to be a way!!


----------



## Zatharus

Commercial DVDs of a movie that you would buy at a store are not burned.  They are stamped from a glass master.  The video format on a commercial DVD is MPEG2.


----------

